# New Autotrail Leisure Battery not charging



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Picked up my 63 plated Mohawk 2 weeks ago and went away for 1 night in her.

Then she stood on the drive for 5 days before we went on a cruise but permanently on 230V hook up - I looked at the battery the day before the cruise at it was at 75% AH or so - which I was surprised at since I expect it to be at 100% just via the solar panel alone?

Got back from cruise and looked again and its at 25% AH?

This has been on hook up since the day we bought it and solar panel fitted as standard of course.

There appears to be between 0 and 0.1 A discharge on the battery according to the control panel - never seen the solar charge indicator go above 0.1A.

I could understand a small drain on the battery but no charge from solar or hook up at all? - Going to take a drive tomorrow to see if the alternator charges it at all.

Anything else I should check before referring it to the dealer?


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Autotrail*

Hi Rezmcd, have look in mains cuboard, the switch for battery should be off if it is on you are charging the van battery, hope this helps,
If you put a second battery your dealer must let the unit know or they will run flat. Eddie.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Tezmcd,

I may have answered this is another thread, Though please let me know if you have any further questions. 

It may be easier if you call (01482 678981) or Email ([email protected]) to discuss this further

Regards

Craig


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Autotrail*



MYFANWY1 said:


> If you put a second battery your dealer must let the unit know or they will run flat. Eddie.


Can you expand on that... Not seen anything about it.. - Thanks

IGNORE..... I had contact off Sargent and my control panel EC300 is not the one that allows you to set this up...


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Many thanks for the replies - all sorted now I hope

I contacted Sargent by phone who talked me through the recalibration process - so obvious when explained by a human!


----------

